# Plasma or LCD/LED



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm looking to purchase a new television this boxing day (I'm assuming the best deals can be had on boxing day). Currently I'm looking at the Panasonic TCP50S60 (Plasma) and the TCL50E60 (LCD/LED). I don't need a smart tv or 3d, just a good picture.
The television will be installed in my living room. It will be mounted above a fire place (5ft high from the bottom of he screen). The room does have some natural sunlight but no light will come in direct contact with the screen. There are also 8 fairly bright pot lights in the room. 
I should note that this television is for general viewing only. Some movies and d tv programs, no games. The seating distance is about 14-16ft away.
My questions are:
How washed out does a plasma get in a bright room? Is it unwatchable?
Is the anti glare screen on the ST series (plasma) worth the extra cash? 

Thanks,


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Panasonic plasmas are amazing but stepping up to the ST series or higher is a must in my opinion. Not just because of the anti glare screen but it gives you access to really powerful picture adjustments that will make it even more amazing to watch. I have the ST60 50" and don't regret the purchase at all.
Just make sure that you break in the display correctly using the slide we have here on the forum


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

I agree with Tony. The ST or VT series are really worth it. These both were on sale earlier at Amazon - don't know if that will be repeated but note that these will be in short supply soon since December was the manufacturing cutoff given by Panasonic for making their plasma sets. After that happens, expect prices to rise.

One thought though - a plasma runs hot to begin with and placing it over a fireplace might not be wise depending on how much heat will rise from the fireplace. I have a fireplace, and if the glass doors are opened, the mantel gets really hot (hot with them closed also) - you don't want to toast your TV. I know TVs look great above fireplaces, but some folks have come to regret the decision. It depends on your fireplace and you can check it out with a max hold thermometer where your TV would be located.

An LED will be _brighter_ than a plasma, but at the cost of some picture quality. I have an ET5 (similar to the E60), and it makes a great picture but the black levels aren't as good as those of a plasma, particularly in a dark room. Though LEDs runs cooler than a plasma, you'd still have the same concerns for mounting it above a fireplace.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

RBTO said:


> ...I know TVs look great above fireplaces...


This may be the first time I have ever seen this in print.
I personally think putting a TV above the fireplace is the location of last resort, but no one would ever accuse me of being stylish.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

As far as location, I have one that will work and it happens to be above a fire place. This is the only realistic choice my this room.

My question is really regarding glare on plasma vs LCD/LED televisions. The ST series has an anti glare screen. Is this anti glare screen comparable to LCD/LED televisions?


----------



## Newshoundaussie (Jan 23, 2013)

Never liked the above the fireplace look, plus it leads to neck problems always looking up!


----------



## hyghwayman (Jan 15, 2008)

Either type will work, anti glare for the plasma would be better if the tv will be viewed during daylight hours.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Unfortunately it seems like home designs are way more about wow factor and entertaining spaces instead of about everyday living and seem to completely ignore the fact that television viewing is in fact a (if not the) primary source of family/individual entertainment.
This often leaves above the fireplace as the only option for a large TV.

I was a fairly early adopter of HDTV and went the DLP route, good picture but hard to watch in the daytime.
Replaced it with a LCD due to the room having a wall of windows.
If you have light control and want the room darkened in the day I do like the PQ better on a plasma, but if you want to watch in a well lt room the LCD is the way to go.


----------



## f0zz (Dec 1, 2011)

I purchased the ST today. The glare is minimal.

Thanks to everyone for helping.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations on your purchase. Make sure you follow the procedures in this post below to get the best out of your plasma.
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...w-properly-break-your-new-plasma-display.html


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Congrats, f0zz, you’ll love it! Plasma rocks; I’ve yet to see a LCD TV that could compare to my Pioneer Plasmas. I hope they last long enough for OLED’s to get mainstream and cheap!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats on the new TV, I am confident you will like it a lot.


----------



## canerom (Dec 27, 2013)

I will soon be getting a pioneer 151 elite because pioneer is doing a warranty exchange for a 6020 model they offer me a upgrade to the 151 at a additional cost,so my question is should I keep the 151 and have it calibrated or sell it and get a zt model thanks


----------

